# The Talking Mini



## ggoodlife (May 18, 2009)

Yes for real....

I'm not sure how to link a a video so it plays here, so for the moment check this out:

http://eastbounddown.com/2010/04/mi...n-your-high-school-buddys-door-is-ajar-300zx/


----------

